# The New vBulletin 3.7



## Eledhwen (Apr 10, 2008)

I just looked through the link DaPence provided for the upgraded vBulletin, and it has a lot of changes for a decimal point of a version!

So people only need to go and look if they're interested/concerned; the main changes are:


Inline spam management and prevention tool
Thread Tagging
Thread Prefixes
Reciprocal Friendships Between Users
Public Messaging
User Picture Galleries
User-Created Social Groups
New Member Profile Page (customizable)
In-line Editing of Profile Field Values
Lightbox for viewing attachments
Post Edit History
Enhanced Authentication for Mod. edits
Navbar Notices
New Human Verification System (wiggly words)- to include audio verification.
Administrator can track profile change history
And loads of other admin tools

It will take a while to find out what all this means in practice; and I think more user options will make the forum more attractive for the BeBo/Myspace generation. It looks like things are about to get more colourful 'round here!


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 25, 2008)

I've just noticed that WM updated TTF to vBulletin 3.6.10. There are no new features in this version except some big fixes. vBulletin 3.7 is to be released these days.
I noticed that when TTF was updated the file favicon.ico has gone  That means the eye is gone, it is replaced by the standart vB icon. WM, can you bring it back?


----------



## Firawyn (Apr 26, 2008)

Eledhwen said:


> It will take a while to find out what all this means in practice; and I think more user options will make the forum more attractive for the BeBo/Myspace generation. It looks like things are about to get more colourful 'round here!



Hey! I resent that! I love TTF without any "bling" and I'm in that _BeBo/Myspace generation_!


----------



## Ingwë (Apr 29, 2008)

vBulletin 3.7 has been released earlier today. Yay! I look forward to see it's new features 

For vB 3.7 first look click here


----------



## Ingwë (May 10, 2008)

WM, can you fix the banner?


----------



## Firawyn (May 10, 2008)

Whoah! 

I totally just noticed the banner isn't centered. Good eyes Ingwe!


----------



## Barliman Butterbur (May 11, 2008)

Firawyn said:


> I love TTF without any "bling" ...



Me too — I'm fine with things exactly the way they are.

Barley


----------



## Firawyn (May 13, 2008)

Tsk, tsk! 

There you go Barley, agreeing with me again! 


Seriously though, are we going to spend the next six months discussing this, or is some decision going to be made?


----------

